# T P T



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Okay, vonteity thinks that this forum needs a little life injected into it. Therefore, vonteity believes that the introduction of Third Person Tuesday (also known as Third Person Thursday, depending on the mood that may strike the individuals involved) would be a good addition to Women's Cycling +.

The purpose of Third Person Tuesday (aka TPT) is a mystery. However, in vonteity's experience, it has been Pretty Damn Funny (PDF) when undertaken by a few of her former cycling teammates in e-mail format. Thus it follows that it would also be PDF in the RBR forum format. The bottom line is that if you find that TPT is PDF on RBR, the saga must continue for the good of all women involved.

Furthermore, vonteity is curious as to why the plus sign follows the name of the forum. That has always really bugged her.

Additionally, vonteity is really annoyed that RBR insists on de-capitalizing the PT in TPT.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

vonteity thinks that coop should respond instead of lurking. It's very creepy when coop lurks like that.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Lurkers! Lurkers! All of you!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BJII thinks you are silly. 

<img width=50% height=50% src=https://www.stewartwade.com/pervert.jpg>


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> BJII thinks you are silly.


vonteity would like to point out that that is kind of the point...


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

vonteity said:


> Furthermore, vonteity is curious as to why the plus sign follows the name of the forum. That has always really bugged her.
> 
> Additionally, vonteity is really annoyed that RBR insists on de-capitalizing the PT in TPT.


RBR added the "+" to the name of this forum because RBR thought women folk might talk about more than JUST cycling in here, therefore the plus.

RBR has corrected the de-capitalizing of the pt in Tpt (which is a feature of the "anti-shouting" feature built in to the forum software).

RBR shall now return into lurker mode.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Okay, vonteity thinks that this forum needs a little life injected into it. Therefore, vonteity believes that the introduction of Third Person Tuesday (also known as Third Person Thursday, depending on the mood that may strike the individuals involved) would be a good addition to Women's Cycling +.
> 
> The purpose of Third Person Tuesday (aka TPT) is a mystery. However, in vonteity's experience, it has been Pretty Damn Funny (PDF) when undertaken by a few of her former cycling teammates in e-mail format. Thus it follows that it would also be PDF in the RBR forum format. The bottom line is that if you find that TPT is PDF on RBR, the saga must continue for the good of all women involved.
> 
> ...


In response to vonteity’s request, Orbit would like to know, AKA WLTK, why all acronyms seem to be 3 letters. TPT? PDF? RBR? URL? PIN? DHV (Thanks BenWA)? ETC? ...ETC ETC ETC.

Orbit also should be getting back to work ....BTW.

HTH.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> In response to vonteity’s request, Orbit would like to know, AKA WLTK, why all acronyms seem to be 3 letters. TPT? PDF? RBR? URL? PIN? DHV (Thanks BenWA)? ETC? ...ETC ETC ETC.
> 
> Orbit also should be getting back to work ....BTW.
> 
> HTH.


nttawwt...


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

il sogno said:


> nttawwt...


ASS!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit said:


> In response to vonteity’s request, Orbit would like to know, AKA WLTK, why all acronyms seem to be 3 letters. TPT? PDF? RBR? URL? PIN? DHV (Thanks BenWA)? ETC? ...ETC ETC ETC.
> 
> Orbit also should be getting back to work ....BTW.
> 
> HTH.


"WERK?" says vonteity. "What's that?" 

vonteity wonders why Orbit is working so gosh durn late. She also wonders if it might be beneficial for Orbit to get some MUCH NEEDED beauty sleep. NTTAWWT. HTH! ETC, ETC.

vonteity happens to like acronyms. She actually once held entire conversations via IM in acronyms with an ex. Yes, she knows how incredibly dorky that is, but it was fun at the time. VWTTN, BSDTTAWUWSS. Good luck with that, Loungers.

P.S. O... VWJKAGSMNBS. YABTWYA!


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

vonteity said:


> "WERK?" says vonteity. "What's that?"
> 
> vonteity wonders why Orbit is working so gosh durn late. She also wonders if it might be beneficial for Orbit to get some MUCH NEEDED beauty sleep. NTTAWWT. HTH! ETC, ETC.
> 
> ...


Orbit is not up late, Orbit is in the southern hemisphere, ‘tis 2.18pm tomorrow. Or Third Person Wednesday here. 

VWTTN....Vonteity Wilfully Tests The Noobs? The others make my head hurt.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

orbit said:


> The others make my head hurt.


The others make Orbit's head hurt.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

matanza said:


> The others make Orbit's head hurt.


Dayum, Orbit stands corrected!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit said:


> Orbit is not up late, Orbit is in the southern hemisphere, ‘tis 2.18pm tomorrow. Or Third Person Wednesday here.
> 
> VWTTN....Vonteity Wilfully Tests The Noobs? The others make my head hurt.


Orbit is very certainly confused, so vonteity will elaborate on her code:

NTTAWWT = Not That There's Anything Wrong With That
HTH! = Hope That Helps!
ETC = Et Cetera
VWTTN = vonteity Would Try That Now
BSDTTAWUWSS = But She Doesn't Think That Anyone Would Understand What She's Saying
P.S. = Post Script
O... = Orbit...
VWJKAGSMNBS = vonteity Was Just Kidding About Getting Some Much Needed Beauty Sleep
YABTWYA! = You Are Beautiful The Way You Are!

vonteity is not sure what Wednesday should be here in Women's Cycling+. Wicked Wednesday? Working Wednesday? Whisper Wednesday? vonteity needs ideas!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

abracadabraalacazam, now when I do a new posts search, here I wind up!

NTTAWWT QWERTYIOP &C!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Lurkers! Lurkers! All of you!


 Ugh - I've been caught lurking int he wimmenz forum. I feel as though I was caught trying on high heels and a garter belt. I feel so dirty.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Ugh - I've been caught lurking int he wimmenz forum. I feel as though I was caught trying on high heels and a garter belt. I feel so dirty.


Are you a British Tory politician?


----------

